# Error Code - Dll Load Error - Interface Mismatch



## DMosca (Jul 3, 2004)

Upon start-up of my computer, the following error code with individual dialogue boxes has begun to appear before I can enter any programs and it has really slowed down my computer. On each of them, you have to click on the box and it will bring up the next message:

Error Code Name is: Dll Load Error - Interface Mismatch, 
followed by: 
ADeviceAttachedToTheSystemIsNotFunctioning
IsFileAssociated
ShouldFileBeAssociated
AssociateOne
DisassociateOne
IsWindowsMediaAssociated
ShouldWindowsMediaBeAssociated
AssociateWindowsMedia
DisassociateWindowsMedia
IsSecureMusicAssociated
ShouldSecureMusicBeAssociated
AssociateSecureMusic
DisassociateSecureMusic
AreAssociationsIntact
RretakeOurOldAssociations
Reassociate
AssociateAll
BroadcastAsscoiationsChanged
EnableQuickPlay
GetReclaimOption
SaveReclaimOption
UpdateConfirmFlags


Could this be a virus or a missing file? Anyhelp you could provide would be most appreciated.

Thanks, Deb


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Off hand I don't know but lets a Hijackthis log to sees whats starting on bootup.

Hijackthis from http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html or www.downloads.com

You'll need Winzip to extract it, then run it, click Scan, click Save Log, copy and paste the log into your next post.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. What operating system?


----------



## DMosca (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi: I'm using Windows 98. I put the system through a defrag and when I rebooted the error didn't appear. Could it have been as simple as this? 

Thanks, 

Deb


----------

